# PSP vs DS vs DSi vs iPod Touch



## geokilla (Oct 29, 2009)

I lost my DSL on Saturday and I'm considering getting another DSL when they go on sale. However, the DSL is getting pretty old and it'd be nice to move up to the DSi. But then the DSi is pretty much useless in my opinion since the DSL and my phone does everything I need. Plus it's not like there's much DSi only games.

I did a brief search here and people are classifying the iTouch as a non-gaming device. That is true. However, I spend maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the DS' lifetime watch dramas and shows on Moonshell. The iPod Touch and PSP would make watching dramas a lot better as the screens are bigger and can be viewed in widescreen format. They are also hackable, just like the DSL. There is the occasional playing music via my DSL, but I usually use my phone for that.

In terms of games, my sister just recently got a DSL for her birthday. The DSL has some pretty good games, but PSP seems to have better games, like they're more "fun" and action oriented as compared to DSL. However, I'm happy with the games that Nintendo offers. Plus, there's the occasional DS parties that we have with our friends.

All in all, what do you think?

P.S. I heard that the new PSP-3000 cannot be hacked. Even if they can be hacked, they can only be put into standby mode, thus I'd be forced to buying a used PSP instead? And is it possible to run DS game son PSP?


----------



## Sstew (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay I have all of those except the DSi. For me I tend to listen to music and watch movies more than play games. So I prefer the iPod Touch. (I love Apple products but no matter how much they try to say it, It is not a gaming handheld.) The battery life is pretty bad, playing games and watching movies I can get about 5 hours. 

Between the DS and the PSP. I prefer the PSP (NOT THE GO) for the most part. I find the games to be better and it's an all around better media player.  If I were you I'd consider the iPod or the PSP


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 29, 2009)

It sounds like you would be better off with a psp.
3000 can be hacked if it is 5.03 or below firmware.
all 1000 can be and some 2000 can and the rest of the 2000 fall in the same category as 3000.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

There was something I remember way back when that could play DS games on the PSP, but...it wasn't exactly good. 

There isn't much reason to get a DSi when the DS is available. And PSP isn't all that great unless you put CFW on it. But it all boils down to what you want to play, exactly. You should take a look at the good stuff from both handhelds and base your decision on that.


----------



## geokilla (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe I should've mentioned that I don't like Apple products as I see them as overpriced. However, I'm willing to put that aside for the iPod Touch and iPhone, as they're pretty much smart phones or multimedia handhelds that can be used for a variety of things.

By hacking, I meant jailbreaking for the iPod Touch, custom firmware for PSP, and of course flash karts for the DS. However as Popcorn stated, I don't see much reason to get a DSi. Yes a 3.25" or upcoming 4" screen is nice, but what good is that if the quality isn't good. As of right now, viewing videos on the DS can be a bit troublesome due to its small screen.

For the PSP, what kind of good stuff are we talking about? There's the general Final Fantasy series, Gran Turismo, God of War, etc. I'm not keeping up with the portable gaming scene and most likely know a lot less than half the regulars here.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2009)

I say save your money, since you're conflicting over the fact which to buy as far as media entertainment and quality goes.

I would have said go with the PSP but since I'm really not much of a Sony fan then my answer is void. 

The Ipod Touch is good despite the sound quality at times, which I usually dislike about the Ipod Touch is when you going to watch movies, series, or episodes of something; you need to convert those files so they can become compatible with Itunes. If its like a drag and drop feature, then you don't need to worry. 

I will say buy the DSPhat, the DSL is good but its not ruggedize (neither the DSPhat but it can absorb a lot of damage) even though if you find your DSL there will be something wrong with it which you might buy another one or a DSi. 

Avoid the DSi at all cost, its nothing but a bad mixture of a phone and gaming device. Then Japan is coming out with a 4 inch DSi screen!? WTF Nintendo, stop pulling a freakin' Sony on us fanboys! =<



In all if you're looking for quality then buy the DS or an 1k or 2k PSP since they are cheaper and does last longer than the other newer versions. If you're looking for media purposes only then the Ipod Touch or PSP is good for you. IMHO, just save your money.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> For the PSP, what kind of good stuff are we talking about?



The PSP has a lot of emulators available, along with a number of applications for other things. As for the games, the ones that really stood out for me were Jeanne D'Arc, Ys Seven, Half-Minute Hero, Fate/Unlimited Codes, Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite, Mega Man Maverick Hunter X, and Wild ARMs XF. Most of these are JRPGs, of course, and there's more on the thing, but these are my personal favorites on the PSP.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

I can tell you right now that who ever picks DS is a filthy liar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . The only people who say DS are those who have the DS and cant afford DSi,think about it,DSi is the DS and *more*!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I can tell you right now that who ever picks DS is a filthy liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I say get the DS because he pick the option that he want to save money so therefore he can just be a DS that does gaming at a much cheaper price.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

40 bucks more is way worth it... 
1)Camera
2)DSi Ware
3)Home Menu
4)Fun Camera tools,such as mirror mode and graffiti mode
5)Bigger Screen
6)Its next gen....


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> 6)Its next gen....



Saying the DSi is next gen is like saying the SP was next gen when it came out.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

Save your money. DSi isn't that worth it, newer PSP games need 5.55 firmware (which we don't have), and if you buy a DSL now... hmm... no comment.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> newer PSP games need 5.55 firmware (which we don't have)



The most recent CFW lets you play 5.55 games.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its considered next gen,I don't make the facts.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DSi is the DS and *more*!


weres ma gba slot

sorry had to do it


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the first person I've seen consider it next gen. But whatever. This topic isn't about that.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm actually planing to get a psp in the future cos of the games and multimedia capibilities


----------



## cracker (Oct 29, 2009)

My 2 cents...

iPod Touch is more of a PDA than a gaming device. It handles media well also. For traditional gameplay and emulation forget about it...

DS Lite is a pretty good system but has a crapload of shovelware and many of the cross-platform games are crap in comparison to other systems. There are some gems though like CV, Zelda, etc. that make the system worth having.

DSi is cool if you want the cameras, DSi enhanced titles, DSiWare, SD slot functionality (that will probably be hacked in the future like the Wii) but lacks the GBA slot (as was mentioned before).

PSP is great for PS2-grade games on the go and has many emulators and homebrew titles for it as well. If you are into emulation you will want to go with a PSP for sure.


----------



## Tokiopop (Oct 29, 2009)

I vote... OPEN PANDORA!

Anyway, saying the DSi is next Gen is liek saying the PS3 Slim or PSP Go is next gen. It isn't.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 29, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Maybe I should've mentioned that I don't like Apple products as I see them as overpriced. However, I'm willing to put that aside for the iPod Touch and iPhone, as they're pretty much smart phones or multimedia handhelds that can be used for a variety of things.


How are they overpriced? iPod devices are better built then most other brands and there is no device like the Touch that can match it so saying that is overpriced is nonsense, and a 32GB Touch is under 200 dollars

Don't waste your time on the PSP, there are few good games for it and a lot of them are short lived.


----------



## SpinnerRainz (Oct 29, 2009)

the ipod touch is too simple as a gaming device

if youre really into realism and great graphics then go for the psp, otherwise the nds lite/i beats the psp in almost all other aspects.


----------



## gk.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

no offense, but the iTouch can't even compete here...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

GBA slot is gay,end of story. And PS3 slim is the same as the normal PS3 except slim is slim.. DSi is way different then DS lite and DS phat.. who ever says it isn't shouldn't talk,or you are broke and cant afford one. http://ds.ign.com/dsi/ds-comparison.html Next gen is not how improved something is,its the gen its released with,like 
	
	



```
Gamecube PS2 Xbox =Wii PS3 Xbox 360
```
.. OR!!! 
	
	



```
Gamecube PS2 Xbox =Wii PS3 Xbox again with a thinner design
```
 Thats considered next gen. (Generation)

http://www.kidglue.com/2009/10/01/sony-rel...-gaming-psp-go/ Looks like it says next generation to me.


----------



## soulfire (Oct 29, 2009)

buy the dsi with 4.2 ich

bigger screen for you drama's


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> And PS3 slim is the same as the normal PS3 except slim is slim.. DSi is way different then DS lite and DS phat.. who ever says it isn't shouldn't talk,or you are broke and cant afford one.


some of us just arnt stupid enough to fall for nintendo's make money schemes

which is exactly what the DS LL is now, again


its not about you cant afford it, just some of us have common sense


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally *agree* with you there,I was not talking about that AT ALL,thats Nintendo being a prick. I was saying DSi,the new DSi is nothing but a bigger screen... THAT'S IT! And better piracy protection. I will not buy that at all... Unless there is a cool hidden feature like virtual console,which I highly doubt since thats just a system for the "elderly"


----------



## Sstew (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay after reading the OP posts in this thread I think a PSP would be better for you. YOu can watch your videos, Play Mp3's emulators, and games. That being said if you werent in it for the games then get the iPod Touch (Apple products may be overpriced, but there built well and maintain a great resale value)

*On the DSi being Next gen comment*

The DSi is not next gen. It's a simple update/gimmick to sell more. Oh joy we added some cameras and a new home menu... and that's it. It's not worth it. 

*to the OP* If you do get a DS get a Phat or a lite.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

It is next gen,if they said it is,then it is. You really are GBAtemp's Grim Reaper,you are trying to kill him by making him get a DS lite or phat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't feel its extremely next "gen" but Nintendo said they announced there new next gen system the DSi... They say it is im not gonna argue with them.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> It is next gen,if they said it is,then it is. You really are GBAtemp's Grim Reaper,you are trying to kill him by making him get a DS lite or phat.




Just so you know. People can lie.
Also. I bought my phat on launch and I still use it to this day works great.
:]


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

I edited post. Sorry about the quote lol. And Yes,you are right,people can lie.


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Oct 29, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> GBA slot is gay,end of story.




Say that again when Nintendo tries to make you pay for GBA games you more than likely already own again in their little DSiware garbage.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't own GBA games,I play them on my PSP. I win... I guess...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[We dont all have PSP,but for those who do...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Oct 29, 2009)

You win nothing, as there's no argument. They'll try and make you pay for shit you more than likely already own; Nintendo won't pass up an opportunity to go squeezing money out of customers. 

As far as this thread's concerned though, I'd save your money and see if something comes along that sparks your interest.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 29, 2009)

I was just messing with you,sorry I wasn't more clear with my little joke.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd purchase a DSi. Why not get something newer? If you have the opportunity to get it, then go for it. After all, what is there to lose (other than GBA slot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Oct 29, 2009)

On a DSi if you really want GBA then get an iPlayer, end of story.


----------



## geokilla (Oct 29, 2009)

What kind of games run only on 5.55 firmware on PSP? I'd guess GT? As for emulation and homebrew.....probably won't do much of that.

DSi is not considered next generation. I'd say it's a facelift or refresh of the DS lineup. I don't use the GBA slot though so that doesn't matter much to me.

I asked my friends and some say I should buy PSP, others say DS. There's a huge fanbase for PSP right now, I bet partially due to the release of GT.

@sstew. Grats on getting past 1337.


----------



## soulfire (Oct 29, 2009)

dude just buy a psp

it has everything you will need and about the 5.55 + games

they ALL can be played on the new gen firmware

if i where you i would buy a psp 2000 and put cfw on it


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kuragari Ryo said:
			
		

> You win nothing, as there's no argument. They'll try and make you pay for shit you more than likely already own; Nintendo won't pass up an opportunity to go squeezing money out of customers.
> 
> As far as this thread's concerned though, I'd save your money and see if something comes along that sparks your interest.


And Sony didn't do the same fucking thing with the PSP, oh please don't give me that load of BS


----------



## antonkan (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer the PSP better because has better graphics and sound than Nintendo DS.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 30, 2009)

I use my PSP for GBA games and DSi for everything else. And PSP for web browser.. and youtube vids.. My bad. lol


----------



## cracker (Oct 30, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I use my PSP for GBA games and DSi for everything else. And PSP for web browser.. and youtube vids.. My bad. lol



Web browsing on PSP is painful -- a bit better on Slim because of the extra RAM but still is crap. I am extremely glad I have an iPod Touch for when I need to look up something online and don't want to/can't get to a computer.


----------



## Raiser (Oct 30, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Kuragari Ryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can tell from your username that you're probably some DS fanboi?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 64mb ram on my psp 3000 web browser using ChickHEN and Custom Firmware 5.03 GEN-A. Thats as fast as slim,im sure browsing with iPod Touch is extremely faster.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 30, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> What kind of games run only on 5.55 firmware on PSP?



Anything released within the last two months or so, I'd guess. But CFW can run it now, so it's all good.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 30, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> I prefer the PSP better because has better graphics and sound than Nintendo DS.


PSP speakers are tinny as fuck compared to the DSi's speaker.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 30, 2009)

Raiser said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a PSP for about 6 months and sold it cause the games suck nuts.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 30, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's always headphones.


----------



## geokilla (Oct 30, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1. I always use headphones when watching stuff. I don't want to disturb the people in my surroundings.

The plus side of getting another DSL is that I can DS party with my friends. Something that the PSP cannot do. Heck you can't even have like a PSP party.

Edit: Pretty sure the PSP speakers are better than the DSL speakers....


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 30, 2009)

I have both the PSP & DSL.  My preference is for the PSP because of its superior ability to play emulators.  I do agree that the DSL has the better game library.  As others mention, the PSP has the better screen.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 30, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet it still sounds better then the DS speakers


----------



## geminisama (Oct 30, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I can tell you right now that who ever picks DS is a filthy liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer the DS lite, over that shitty DSi (shitty, imo)

Here's why.
1) I have an expensive 7 Megapixel digital cam, that also does video that I got as a gift a while back. Why would I want a crappy one on my DS?
2) Never cared for XBL stuff, or anything from the Wii store, so I wouldn't use the DSi one. Plus I'd have to use the console legit to do so, and nothing that appeals to me is out.
3) Who cares.
4) Webcams do it better.
5) They didn't design the 4,000+ ds titles to use that extra size, so no thanks.
6) The DSi is NOT next gen, no matter how many times you hear an idiot say so.
My special 7) No GBA slot. I still frequently use my Slot 2 expansion, so that's a major downer.

So, no, I'm not a liar, some people just don't need gimmicks on their gaming devices. I use my DS to play games, and sometimes play music; not take pics, surf the web, social networking, etc.


----------



## cracker (Oct 30, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT...
I totally agree that the DSi is just another cashcow and the crappy resolution cameras (0.3MP -- WHAT A JOKE!), enlarged screen with same resolution aren't enough to force me to want a Slot 2-less, DSiWare capable device...


----------



## clegion (Oct 30, 2009)

well if you only want to have a do it all device

get a psp, as far as i know the multimedia is kinda better than any ds

if you are more gaming centric go get a ds
if you are on the opposite get the ipod touch, so far only three games of in it that i like 

when the ds lite came, i want it, it can be stored in the pocket without looking that you are carrying a brick or having an erection, when dsi got here, no my phone can do better than that in term of multimedia so.....


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Nov 1, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> well if you only want to have a do it all device
> 
> get a psp, as far as i know the multimedia is kinda better than any ds
> 
> ...



Agreed. I did the same with my NDS once I got the PSP.
Some say the NDS has a better game libary I just do not see how.
I sure enjoyed playing on the NDS but the games could not really intrest me longer than an hour.

Greetz, Vistabuser.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

i go for the Ds for its games like brain training.


----------



## Dylan96 (Nov 1, 2009)

buy another DSL is the best!


----------



## geokilla (Nov 1, 2009)

It's come down to getting either the PSP or DSL. I don't see why I should get DSi, except for paying much more to get a bigger screen with the same crappy resolution.

If I do get a PSP, is there anything wrong with getting a PSP-3000? My friend says that these PSPs can't be shut off if you hack it. Can you go into detail on this?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it really doesn't, not on the radio anyway, they sound completely awful. The PSP Go speakers are much better then the old models.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> It's come down to getting either the PSP or DSL. I don't see why I should get DSi, except for paying much more to get a bigger screen with the same crappy resolution.
> 
> If I do get a PSP, is there anything wrong with getting a PSP-3000? My friend says that these PSPs can't be shut off if you hack it. Can you go into detail on this?



If you shut it off you'll have to rehack it or something, I dunno. You'll just have to have it on sleep mode when you're not using it, which isn't really all that bad. I say get a 3000 if you can't find a 1000 or old 2000 somewhere.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The exterior camera is 2.0 Megapixels idiot, the interior one is a 0.3 VGA camera. And no one cares about GBA anymore anyway, only the few people who still want the nostaliga actually still use it, not like most game sequels make use of the GBA slot for extra features and items anyway. Besides, I could just as well invest in the iPlayer to play GBA games on my DSi. Plus all upcoming firmware for flash cards and the cartridges themselves will be designed for the DSi.


----------



## Knarf (Nov 1, 2009)

PSP is my Favorite. I actually have owned all of those. I currently have a PSP, DSi, and Touch. I like the PSP the best out of all of them. Then Touch, then DSi.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 1, 2009)

DSi is considered next gen,end of story. Its just hiding. http://one-ducks-opinion.blogspot.com/2009...eration-in.html

*Prepares to watch people fight,again*

Have fun geminisama.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DSi is considered next gen,end of story. Its just hiding. http://one-ducks-opinion.blogspot.com/2009...eration-in.html
> 
> *Prepares to watch people fight,again*
> 
> Have fun geminisama.



Go make another topic about this and stop shitting up this guy's thread please.


----------



## DxEggman (Nov 1, 2009)

SpinnerRainz said:
			
		

> the ipod touch is too simple as a gaming device
> 
> if youre really into realism and great graphics then go for the psp, otherwise the nds lite/i beats the psp in almost all other aspects.



This sounds like fanboy talk to me. How many shitty Imagine games are there for the PSP again? I have less PSP games than DS games, but the  number of *good* PSP games I have _far_ outnumber the good DS games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Nobody uses the DSi for normal pics (only the odd few). It's used in DSi videogames....
2) Then again, there may be something you like on the DSiWare shop
3) The menu is nice and is a welcome addition
4) Are webcams portable?
5) The games don't look worse on the DSi as it is only a .25 difference
6)..........Don't think it's next gen either...but w/e
7) If you're going to keep you're DS Lite why not use the Slot 2 expansion in there....duh

Once again, if you have the opportunity to get a newer system why not get it. Unless you're purchasing it with your own money.


----------



## geokilla (Nov 1, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1. Don't argue about this in my thread.

I'll most likely be purchasing a portable system with my own money, unless I can get it as a Christmas present...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DSi is considered next gen,end of story. Its just hiding. http://one-ducks-opinion.blogspot.com/2009...eration-in.html
> 
> *Prepares to watch people fight,again*
> 
> ...


Then you obviously have a horrible taste in games, the PSP doesn't even come close to having the number of good games that the DS has. There are at least 40 good solid DS games that are worth playing, the PSP doesn't even have 25. Oh yeah, and if you want to go based off reviews, the numbers of a highly rated PSP game don't make up for the fact that the "good" games are extremely short (see God of War, Loco Roco, Exit and a bunch of other games). The few lengthy games are RPG's or adventure titles and they play just like console games. At least with the DS, the number of worthwhile games coming out every year that are games that everyone should play is high, the PSP gets at most 5 good games a year and they are still not that great.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

Server error double post


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 1, 2009)

I got what I wanted,people having nerd rage over my post. Thanks guys,the only person who did not freak out was revolutionize



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 6)..........Don't think it's next gen either...but w/e


~Revolutionize

He wins.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I got what I wanted,people having nerd rage over my post. Thanks guys,the only person who did not freak out was revolutionize
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 . This should be taken into consideration the next time they choose mods!


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Popcorn Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could buy one and ask for the other on Christmas, I guess.


----------



## blueskies (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw no love for the ipod touch in this thread. I was thinking of picking one up because I hear all these great things about the iphone and the great games coming to the app store, but I can't get an iphone right now because I'm in contract on tmobile/can't find a cheap one to hack. but now, maybe I'll save my money and just play with my psp.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 2, 2009)

geokilla said:
			
		

> The DSL has some pretty good games, but PSP seems to have better games, like they're more "fun" and action oriented as compared to DSL.


Nooo... The DS has much better games and more variety, i have both consoles and the PSP the only games i have thoroughly clocked and enjoyed is Crisis Core and God of War compared to DS where i have enjoyed a number of games my favourite probably being Chinatown Wars or Jump! Ultimate Stars. A lot of PSP games may 'seem' better because of the graphics but ive had much more fun with my DSL and M3 than my PSP.
In my opinion get a DSi with M30i and an iPlayer so your not missing out on GBA while using the full capabilities of the DSi otherwise i would recommend getting an iPhone they are constantly bring out more and more games for it and it has a lot of features.


----------



## Minox (Nov 2, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The exterior camera is 2.0 Megapixels idiot, the interior one is a 0.3 VGA camera. And no one cares about GBA anymore anyway, only the few people who still want the nostaliga actually still use it, not like most game sequels make use of the GBA slot for extra features and items anyway. Besides, I could just as well invest in the iPlayer to play GBA games on my DSi. Plus all upcoming firmware for flash cards and the cartridges themselves will be designed for the DSi.


Source for that? Because afaik both cameras' are 0.3 MP ones.


----------



## SPH73 (Nov 2, 2009)

The DS has the best portable library in gaming history. Its missing a few games in certain key genres (it needs a good fighter), but its still has the best and most diverse portable gaming library ever. The system literally has 100s of good games.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The DS has the best portable library in gaming history. Its missing a few games in certain key genres (it needs a good fighter), but its still has the best and most diverse portable gaming library ever. The system literally has 100s of good games.



You don't honestly believe this, do you? No system ever has had hundreds of good games, except for maybe the SNES.


----------



## geokilla (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't play GBA games, thus I don't need to get an iPlayer.

If I get an iPhone, I'd be spending over $50 a month on the monthly plans alone, unless I spend like $600 to purchase a BNIB iPhone 3GS.

As for getting a DSi, I see no point in getting one as there are little to any DSi only games.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 3, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wai

the imagine series are epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but anyway no were no 100's of good games
if I had to put a # on it, I would place it around 70ish good games (and thats being a little generous)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 3, 2009)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> The DS has the best portable library in gaming history. *Its missing a few games in certain key genres (it needs a good fighter)*, but its still has the best and most diverse portable gaming library ever. The system literally has 100s of good games.



Jump Ultimate Stars anyone?


----------



## soulfire (Nov 3, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah jump is the best fighter for the ds that is for sure 

but that is sadly the only one that is decent


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2009)

DS Lite
Ipod Touch
Both FTW!

/thread


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Nov 3, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> GBA slot is gay,end of story. And PS3 slim is the same as the normal PS3 except slim is slim.. DSi is way different then DS lite and DS phat.. who ever says it isn't shouldn't talk,or you are broke and cant afford one. http://ds.ign.com/dsi/ds-comparison.html Next gen is not how improved something is,its the gen its released with,like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The GBA slot is gay, huh?  That's quite a mature and well-conceived argument you've got there; and you claim to be 18?

The DSi might be worth it for some people, but not everyone needs (or wants) the extra "features" the DSi offers; so perhaps these people would rather save the extra money to spend on something else.  And a lot of people still play GBA games, which kind of requires the "gay" GBA slot offered by the DSL (or I guess you can spend the extra money on a DSi, plus whatever flashcart you want for NDS games, and _then_ on top of that an iPlayer for GBA emulation... gee, it's starting to sound like getting GBA games running on a DSi costs a fair bit more than just the difference between it and the DSL).  As for the price, the actual difference between the DSL and DSi is marginal, and is unlikely to break anyone either way... the fact some people dislike the DSi has nothing to do with their being "broke", or not able to afford it; and only a shallow and materialistic teenager would think to suggest that.  And in all honesty, a person who likely still has mommy and daddy buying most of his stuff for him shouldn't be talking like that.

And for christ's sake, the DSi is *not* next-gen.  It's a slight update of existing hardware, not a completely new device.  It's no more "next-gen" than the DSL was to the Phat.  Get over your fanboy-ism.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 8, 2009)

exactly the gba slot is not gay mabye for you it is buta lot of eople actually buy a gameconsole to play "GAMES" not to record your voice or take a sucky quality image IMO dsi is not next gen because it playes the same ds games its just an upgrade the ds was next gen from the gba beacuse it had a new line of games but the dsi is just for people who dont have a ds ye for poele with a ds its not a good upgrade at all i used to have on and sold it for a psp instead ite a much better value fr many having a dslit and a psp rather than having a dsi and lite sorry to burst your bubble but your statement fails


----------



## kjaved373 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am thinking of selling my psp and getting an ipod touch 3g. the psp doesn't have many games that interest me, but the emulators on there are good. plus i don't like the size of the psp (even a slim). i like that the touch has thousands of apps, but i would still like emulators to work. what emulators are there for the touch, and how well do they work.

thanks


----------



## cracker (Nov 9, 2009)

There are emulators for NES, GB/C, GBA, SNES, SMS/GG, Genesis, PSX, N64 and probably other systems. The problem is with the buttons... For example: imagine trying to hold the right trigger button at the same time as A, B, X, or Y in a SNES emulator. Action games are definitely not good to play because of this. Also the lack of feedback from 'buttons' makes it harder to play IMO.


----------



## kjaved373 (Nov 9, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> There are emulators for NES, GB/C, GBA, SNES, SMS/GG, Genesis, PSX, N64 and probably other systems. The problem is with the buttons... For example: imagine trying to hold the right trigger button at the same time as A, B, X, or Y in a SNES emulator. Action games are definitely not good to play because of this. Also the lack of feedback from 'buttons' makes it harder to play IMO.



thanks for the reply

if anyone knows, how well do the games run on each emulator, or can someone point me toward a compatibility list?


----------



## Amadeviant (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't read every post on here but I think I can help. I own a ds lite with an r4, psp slim with 5. something m33 cfw, jailbroken iphone 3gs. Anyone that says dsi apparently doesn't know that the battery lasts 2.5 hours. DON'T EVEN THINK DSI. It now comes down to PSP, DSL, Itouch. If you want to play any games, itouch is out because it can't support off screen buttons (realistically). Sooooo ds or psp.........it boils down to this. To their credits respectively, 

1) DS has: zelda ph, diddy kong racing, ff3&4, chrono trigger, new super mario, pokemon, metroid hunters, animal crossing megaman, mario 64 and can play music crappily. You need a flashcart (r4 m3 etc...) and depending on the cart you can have a micro anywhere from .5 gigs to 16 gigs.

2) PSP has: CRISIS CORE, DISSIDIA, GOD OF WAR, GITAROO MAN, MEGA MAN MHX, TALES RM, TALES OF VS, MONSTER HUNTER, CAN EMULATE CONSOLES UP TO PSX (SO FF7,8,9 XENOGEARS, you get the point), HAS VIDEO OUT, IS A MEDIA PLAYER, SEXIEST SCREEN ON THE MARKET, FULLY CUSTOMIZABLE, terrible storage.

If you want another way to look at it, a crappy touch-screen wii, or a sub-par ps2. Oh and one other thing. I played ds games on the psp. I did't play psp games on the ds.

Hope that helped


----------



## Sao Mortel (Nov 10, 2009)

DS or DSI would be a perfect machine if it would have some sort of TV out capabilities. Its is small and very sturdy. You can find a used DS for very cheap (around 65$ in my area) DSI is worth the extra bucks.

If you are Hardcore gamer PSP is for you thats all.

Ipod Touch HAS the TV out but for gaming its sucks. For movies its awesome.

so... 
not really a gamer----------------------- IPOD
1-10 hours a week playing games ----- DS
10+ hours a week playing games ------ PSP


----------



## geokilla (Nov 13, 2009)

Well as of now, I'm just waiting for a deal to show up. I'm leaning towards the DSL and PSP, heck maybe even the PSP Go. I'll probably regret it though if I get the PSP Go. No one seems to like it, and I myself don't like the design. It's probably not that good to hold either compared to the regular PSP.

As for the Ipod Touch, ya I'd only be buying it for the movie and music capabilities. Not too many good games compared to PSP and DSL. Plus it lacks the ability to insert a SD card. The good thing is that I can browse on the iPod Touch, but my phone can do that too.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Nov 13, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't feel its extremely next "gen" but Nintendo said they announced there new next gen system the DSi... They say it is im not gonna argue with them.



Why not think for yourself instead of listening to whatever garbage N's marketing department comes up with.

Even if they were the same cost id get the dsl for the gba slot.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Nov 13, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I can tell you right now that who ever picks DS is a filthy liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All there is that it really has is a shitty camera (cell-phone cameras/digital cameras anyone?). It's useless. An SD card port (useless unless somebody wants to mod it, then they could just get a flash cart), and DSiWare (I've not even heard anything about DSiWare, it must suck pretty badly to not even get a mention every now an again. The only real thing that's constant with the DSi is the update able firmware...which is...Well, useless. In fact, it's actually BAD because it screws with flash carts, making it a CON, not just useless. Not to mention, you get an SD card slot at the expense of your GBA slot (No GBA games fail, and no slot-2 for GBA loading Homebrew either *facepalm* Besides, DSLs will be rereleased in 2010 with bigger screens.

I say find your DSLite or buy a new one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stress the finding it part though. I'd save my money and keep looking, personally.


----------



## ashwin1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a PSP-3000. I bought it about a month ago. I have cfw 5.03 GEN-A on it. I have downloaded more than 30 games for it and all of them are free bcos I hacked my PSP. I can even watch youtube videos on it. I can also watch videos from basically every other video website (vimeo, google video, metacafe,etc). I highly recommend uyou buying a PSP. The ds doesnt have any graphics to talk of. Dont believe me? go watch youtube videos on games such as burnout and need for speed on the psp and ds.....compare them. Compared to the psp, the ds graphics lokks like a shit splatter on the screens. so what if it has a touchscreen? The web browser is so crappy that you are better off imagining google than actually viewing it on the ds. The psp has video out to tv and can also output video to a computer screen throygh the usb connection......the ds cant even come close. Look at the battery life (it should tell u how powerful a device is). the dsi xl with two 4.2 inch screens lasts 10 hours compared to 3 hours in the psp with a single 4.3 inch screen. The psp actually has 4 processors (dont believe me, go check it out on wikipedia). It is so much more powerfull than the ds. So, my reccomemdation, get the PSP. IT is so much better than a stupid ds or ipodhttp://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/rolleyes.gif


----------



## geokilla (Nov 15, 2009)

ashwin1234 said:
			
		

> I have a PSP-3000. I bought it about a month ago. I have cfw 5.03 GEN-A on it. I have downloaded more than 30 games for it and all of them are free bcos I hacked my PSP. I can even watch youtube videos on it. I can also watch videos from basically every other video website (vimeo, google video, metacafe,etc). I highly recommend uyou buying a PSP. The ds doesnt have any graphics to talk of. Dont believe me? go watch youtube videos on games such as burnout and need for speed on the psp and ds.....compare them. Compared to the psp, the ds graphics lokks like a shit splatter on the screens. so what if it has a touchscreen? The web browser is so crappy that you are better off imagining google than actually viewing it on the ds. The psp has video out to tv and can also output video to a computer screen throygh the usb connection......the ds cant even come close. Look at the battery life (it should tell u how powerful a device is). the dsi xl with two 4.2 inch screens lasts 10 hours compared to 3 hours in the psp with a single 4.3 inch screen. The psp actually has 4 processors (dont believe me, go check it out on wikipedia). It is so much more powerfull than the ds. So, my reccomemdation, get the PSP. IT is so much better than a stupid ds or ipodhttp://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/rolleyes.gif



So it can be cracked and made to run with custom firmware... Do you have to put it on standby though instead of powering it off?

As for graphics. Ya I know bout those. I don't care bout the graphics because everyone knows the graphic quality between DS and PSP is night and day. Half of what you said doesn't matter much to me, except for maybe the battery life.


----------



## dark42 (Nov 15, 2009)

Get a DS or DSi. I have 3 of those devices (DS Lite, PSP 2000, and iPhone 3G). The DS has the best games by far. My PSP is gathering dust, there hasn't been anything decent released for it forever (it does have some good emulators though). The iPhone/iPod touch is a great device; I carry my iPhone everywhere with me, but it sucks for gaming.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 16, 2009)

dark42 said:
			
		

> My PSP is gathering dust, there hasn't been anything decent released for it forever



little big planet psp and assassins creed bloodlines were leaked like a week ago


----------



## shito (Nov 16, 2009)

buy a dsi XL, at least is harder to lose it LOL


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 16, 2009)

Amadeviant said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I didn't read every post on here but I think I can help. I own a ds lite with an r4, psp slim with 5. something m33 cfw, jailbroken iphone 3gs. Anyone that says dsi apparently doesn't know that the battery lasts 2.5 hours. DON'T EVEN THINK DSI. It now comes down to PSP, DSL, Itouch. If you want to play any games, itouch is out because it can't support off screen buttons (realistically). Sooooo ds or psp.........it boils down to this. To their credits respectively,


So explain why I played Phantasy Star Zero for 4 hours straight on my DSi and the battery wasn't even half dead? Your retarded notions about the DSi having short battery life ruin what little credibility you have and now shows that you are an idiot who knows nothing about the DSi seeing as how you don't even damn well own one. The DSi battery lasts at least 8 hours, even with an M3i Zero card which eats up more power, so you sir are a fucking idiot.


----------



## playallday (Nov 16, 2009)

Save your money, and get a gaming PC.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 16, 2009)

Without my laptop, I've survived on an iPod touch.
I had a simmilar situation a while ago with my DS lite, and trust me, it was painful.
its also good BEFORE you jailbreak it.
The games suck though, Peggle is one of the better ones, and its easier to play on PC...

the DS Lite is teh best DS product to get, cause DSi's shovelware features were intended for retarded who are "special" (much like cycloDS users/fanboys) and the DSi XL is kinda proof.

The PSP I've heard good things about, I havn't done much research into it yet, but I'll probably get one soon, and from what I know so far, I won't regret it much.

Overall, an iPod sucks for gaming, wins at everything else, a DS sucks for everything-except-gaming (decent gameplay otherwise games don't sell) and the PSP has brilliant games cause it isn't underpowered.

^if you can understand that, take a cookie


----------



## geokilla (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got a DS Lite Guitar Hero Special from Toys R Us for $100 + tax, which means $115. Should've taken the gift receipt >.


----------

